# PM1020G information & help on quality of lathe, specs,source etc?



## LDM117 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ebay listing for PM1020G lathe shows Quality Machine Tools as the seller but no information on Matt's website that I can see. Shows 1 sold and 9 available. Does anyone have any knowledge of this machine or its quality. Was thinking of ordering PM1127 but need someting with less depth than the 1127 due to limited space in my garage. Does anyone have the dimensions Length,depth, heighth for the PM1020G? Could these be a lesser quality product from another Chinese source? Any direct experience with the PM1020?


----------



## Ray C (Mar 30, 2014)

LDM117 said:


> Ebay listing for PM1020G lathe shows Quality Machine Tools as the seller but no information on Matt's website that I can see. Shows 1 sold and 9 available. Does anyone have any knowledge of this machine or its quality. Was thinking of ordering PM1127 but need someting with less depth than the 1127 due to limited space in my garage. Does anyone have the dimensions Length,depth, heighth for the PM1020G? Could these be a lesser quality product from another Chinese source? Any direct experience with the PM1020?



Hi...  I'm working with Matt these days but, am not familiar with a 1020G.  I know he's got 1022's in stock...  If you care to send me the eBay link in a private message, it will help jog my memory and hopefully, I'm familiar with it enough to answer your questions.


Ray


----------



## LDM117 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Hi...  I'm working with Matt these days but, am not familiar with a 1020G.  I know he's got 1022's in stock...  If you care to send me the eBay link in a private message, it will help jog my memory and hopefully, I'm familiar with it enough to answer your questions.
> 
> 
> Ray



Ray,

 If you go to ebay.com and enter the item number 231173419837 you will see the lathe.


----------



## ilamansky (May 11, 2014)

The only dimension in the eBay listing is 48 inches for the length.  That may be the top of the stand though.
The pictures Matt sent me when I inquired about the lathe was that of a Weiss WM250G.  It looks VERY much like the eBay listing except for the Weiss branding.
Matt has great confidence in the lathe though and when I searched on the Weiss model I came up with these dimensions.
44.5" X 21.7" X 16" and that sounds like just the machine itself.  Though it is pictured with the chip guard so that may be included in the dimensions.

I too am very interested in this lathe due to the space restrictions I am working with.

I am only a bit more advanced than a newbie, having been out of the business of metal working for decades.
Have a lot to relearn.  And I thank all you contributors to these machinist forums.  
Irv in Inver Grove Heights, MN.


----------

